# Official photos of the Refit Enterprise mock up



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted yet so I apologize if it has.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitmockup.html

Thomas Models has some awesome photos of the PL refit Enterprise.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Uh-oh.....


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Quick everybody post before Steve sees the above post. Let's keep a timer going to see how long it takes before he starts deleting again. 


Ready.... Get set.... GO!

Hee Hee Just messing with you Steve

Bob


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I believe someone said Doll & Hobby is taking pre-orders on this kit. Price is pretty decent. click on this link.

http://www.doll-hobby.com/


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Doll and hobby has a great price too if you order 4 or more. 38.99.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Like I did.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Like I did.



Me too


----------



## Konar (Nov 8, 2001)

*Starship dimensions*

Hours of fun and games comparing dimensions of hundreds of scifi (and scifact) ships can be had at:

http://mirror.wolffelaar.nl/zardalu.sytes.net/


----------



## DLmsd (Jun 26, 2001)

Do we know if there is an msrp on the refit yet? I don't doubt Doll & Hobby's price is good (I've had a great experience on my few occassions ordering from there so far), but I'd just like something to compare it against.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

DLmsd said:


> Do we know if there is an msrp on the refit yet?


Since they listed it first
http://www2.stevenshobby.com:5641/si/productlist2.asp?supplierid=5493
They want $59.99 and for comparison they list the NX for $49.99.
Sentai aka Plastic Models has both the refit and the NX for $59.98.
If this has no relevance to your inquiry... sor ee!


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

If anyone is thinking of building the Re-fit and would like some slides from the movie to put in their windows, I have about 23 I'd be willing to donate or trade for a very thin grinding wheel for a dremel tool or a white LED or two. Or you can just ask nicely.
I'm not going to use them like I did on my 18" Ent. The scale is better for the re-fit than on the 18"
Even so you might want to try it for yourself. You can see my results in another thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=765917#post765917
Let me know if you want them or I'll toss 'em in the garbage.


----------



## danny39 (May 2, 2003)

Make that four kits


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Bumped.

Edited.

Post!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Dang, Thomas!

When I saw this thread back up, I didn't recognize it as the old one. My eyes saw the words "mock up photos", but my brain interpreted the words as "test shot photos"!

:lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any chance of aftermarket Phase II warp engines coming on line?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My heart stopped. Typing as fast as I can before I .....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Any chance of aftermarket Phase II warp engines coming on line?



There's a good chance.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Heart woking again. I though that we got test pictures. No hurry I guess. Rumor has it that the refit comes out Janurary 2005. Still waiting for official word from PL.


----------

